# food questions...



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, so i was found out i had graves back in aug '10. So i was to avoid foods with iodine. With MMI, and labs done often, lowering each dose each time. Ok, so now im HYPO, and gained 16 lbs. Doc put me on 5mgs in am and 5mgs in pm,,, labs to be resulted next week, however, when i asked about iodine intake, she told me it was ok to have foods again with iodine.. Does everyone agree with that? Also, when Hyper, i was to avoid caffeines,, now that im HYPO, and very i repeat VERY sluggish, should i take caffeine? Just seems so funny that i had to watch what i ate and drank when i was Hyper, and now told to do the very opposite when Hypo... any suggestions? I have gained 16 lbs since dec 2nd and NOT to happy about it, nor to tired to do anything about it. 
My latest labs were as follows
TSH 37.45 (0.45-4.50)
T4 free 0.1 (0.8-1.7)
T3 free 0.8 (2.0-4.8)

That TSH seems a bit extreme and explains why I am a zombie, since then we dropped MMI lab update next week. I wish I understood this stuff like some of you 
Ive been reading about block and replacement treatment... should this be something i talk about with my doc? I dont even understand what that is. Going to the doc, i leave more confused when I leave the office. One thing i do want to mention though, is My eyes hurt pretty bad when i was Hyper, then once i started meds, that seem to go away, then when i was HYPO they again bothered me...However, i read somewhere to eat or drink GOJI berrys, inwhich i do daily, 2 tablespoons a day, i gulp down,:tongue0013: cuz it tastes just soooo horrible, but i have to honestly say, it works! Just a little FYI with anyone who is looking for some relief with their eyes. 
any FOOD for thought, , sorry, no pun intended, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AZgirl said:


> Ok, so i was found out i had graves back in aug '10. So i was to avoid foods with iodine. With MMI, and labs done often, lowering each dose each time. Ok, so now im HYPO, and gained 16 lbs. Doc put me on 5mgs in am and 5mgs in pm,,, labs to be resulted next week, however, when i asked about iodine intake, she told me it was ok to have foods again with iodine.. Does everyone agree with that? Also, when Hyper, i was to avoid caffeines,, now that im HYPO, and very i repeat VERY sluggish, should i take caffeine? Just seems so funny that i had to watch what i ate and drank when i was Hyper, and now told to do the very opposite when Hypo... any suggestions? I have gained 16 lbs since dec 2nd and NOT to happy about it, nor to tired to do anything about it.
> My latest labs were as follows
> TSH 37.45 (0.45-4.50)
> T4 free 0.1 (0.8-1.7)
> ...


What medication are you on? Are you being treated for hyper?

My humble opinion is to stay consistent in all you do and that includes your food choices. A good sensible diet with lots of veggies, moderate amounts of fruit, small servings of meat/fowl/fish incorporating grains and you got it.

I always drink coffee no matter what. It never bothered me one way or the other. Everyone is different. Follow your instincts. You know what makes you feel good and what does not.

Are you seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist for your eyes? The eyes have to be treated independently of the thyroid.


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, was sleeping for the last few days!!! lol, but really, i have been. I take methimozole (sp) i have been taking 5 mgs in am and 5 mgs at night, i just had blood drawn few days ago and just waiting for doc to call me back ( you know how that is!) When she does call i am going to ask about the Board Certified Ophthalmologist although i am seriously dreading that! scared to death about what tests they have to do in my eyes! talk about a phobia! I am a very clean eater. organic as well. I am the one who was training to be a gym trainer along with nutrition, so i am well aware of the good foods, its just when i was hyper, i had to change all that. Now im hypo, am just confused if i have to worry about salt again? fish? whole grains? gluten? I know its real bad, but now that i already took my blood for this month, i choose not to take my meds in the morning, and for the reason, is because i cant stay awake at ALL. I fell asleep and hit a curb last monday while driving, cuz one min. im ok and the next im not, im driving home to get on the couch. I try not to go out anymore!!! Im desperate, and just hope that cutting back on meds will at least help, today as of now 2:30 pm, i am awake and i got to clean the bathroom and i am sooo happy! but im dreading the fact that in a few hours i will have to take my pm meds, cuz it is almost impossible to get up in the morning. Do you think its reasonable to beg doc to back off some of the meds? i feel like my insticts are more safe then her medical experiance? And if this is what its like to get RAI and go hypo for awhile, i say why on earth would i do that? 
Hey, is there a blood test or something that may show, something or anything, that would show that my eyes are being affected? like antibodies, or something? sorry, im just real bad with my medical stuff...


----------

